# Mein erstes Notebook, nun brauche ich eure Hilfe.



## El-Pucki (20. Juli 2011)

Moin liebe PC Freunde,

ich möchte mir nun mein erstes (Gaming) Notebook zulegen, da ich aber nicht viel Ahnung habe und vor nicht allzulanger Zeit bei einem neuen PC über's Ohr gehauen wurde, benötige ich euren Rat. 

Ich hätte 2 Preiskategorien, einmal bis 1000,-€ und einmal 1000,- bis 1800,-€ und ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir für beide jeweils Empfehlungen geben Könntet.

Wofür wird das Notebook genutzt: 
-Gaming, es sollte Spiele wie WOW, das neue Battlefield sowieo Call Of Duty und Starcraft 2 in HD wiedergeben können und natürlich flott  dabei laufen.
-Internet, ich nutze das Notebook auch auf der Arbeit mit Mobilem Internet und da sollte es keine Probleme mit haben
-Musikrecording, da ich Musiker bin wird das Notebook zum aufnehmen und erstellen von Musik genutzt.

Das sind eigentlich die Wesentlichen dinge was damit gemacht wird, ich denke Officeanwendungen etc. sollten ja kein Problem sein.

Was soll es haben: 
- auf jeden Fall mindestens 17" groß gerne aber auch größer, gerne LED oder ähnliches je nachdem was Ihr für besser erachtet.
- BluRay Laufwerk wäre schön 
- auflösung sollte HD fähig sein, ich weiß nicht ob das mit 1280x1024 geht

So das war's erstmal. Ich hofffe auf eure Hilfe und Bedanke mich rechtherzlich im Vorraus dafür
Lieben Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2011)

Heyho , 

also du solltest dir überlegen, ob du wirklich ein Gaming Notebook brauchst. 
Reicht nicht auch ein ganz normales Notebook für unterwegs, so eins für 500€ mit Core i5 2410M ? 
Dann stellst du dir zuhause noch einen Gaming PC für 500€ hin und schon bist du glücklich. 

Das wäre die beste Konfiguration und von einem Notebook, dass 1500€ oder mehr kostet, würde ich dir abraten. 
Der Preisverfall ist einfach zu hoch und ich denke nicht, dass du den Nutzen dieses Notebooks wirklich voll aufschöpfst. 
Nebenbei ist ein 17" oder noch größeres Notebook alles andere als mobil.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, da solltest Du echt mal sagen: MUSST Du auch mobil diese Spiele spielen können, und dann auch auf "guten Einstellungen" ? Ansonsten wäre es echt viel besser, das Budget auf nen SpielePC und ein OfficeNotebook zu verteilen.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Ja ich will die Games auf dem Notebook zocken. Ich hab viel Zeit und Langeweile auf der Arbeit.
Welche CPU und Grafikkarte sollte das Notebook denn haben um eine satte Spieleperformance zu liefern?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn ein performantes Notebpok unausweichlich ist und o.g. Vorschlag bei dir keinen Sinn machen würde (habe auch einen Gaming PC und für unterwegs nen sparsames Einsteiger NB in der 15"Klasse) Dann würde ich vorschlagen du stöberst mal ausgiebig auf Notebooksbilliger.de und grenzt deine Suche mit festgelegtem Prozessor (i5), Ram (mind. 4 GB) und einer guten Grafikarte ein.
Wie groß sollte das NB denn sein, dann schaue ich nacher selbst einmal!?


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Sparsame einsteigernotebook denn eine gute Gamingperformance liefert wäre ja alles schön, aber bitte mindestens 17 lieber sogar 18 zoll. Was soll ich zuhause mit einem Gamingrechner? Da habe ich keine Zeit zum Spielen. Das Notebook ist für die Arbeit. Und wenn ich dochmal spielen will zuhause dann kann ich das Notebook nehmen.


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Juli 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Sparsame einsteigernotebook denn eine gute Gamingperformance liefert wäre ja alles schön, aber bitte mindestens 17 lieber sogar 18 zoll. Was soll ich zuhause mit einem Gamingrechner? Da habe ich keine Zeit zum Spielen. Das Notebook ist für die Arbeit. Und wenn ich dochmal spielen will zuhause dann kann ich das Notebook nehmen.



Zuhause keine Zeit zum Spielen, aber auf der Arbeit genug Zeit zum daddeln?! 

Nimm ein Notebook mit einer 6990M oder 580M.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Ja Aufpassen so ist es, kaum zu glauben aber wenn du wüsstest was ich beruflich mache würdest du verstehen xD

Aber das ist ja nun Offtopic, ich suche ein Notebook für schönes full HD Gaming. Und es muss nicht das teuerste sein, wenns Günstig und trotzdem gut geht bin ich auch Happy.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Favorisierst du eine bestimmte Marke oder ein Design?


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Nein das nicht. Was haltet Ihr von dem hier?Acer Aspire 8951G-2631687Wnkk (LX.RJ202.059) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Der Speicher ist leicht übertrieben ich weiß xD aber mindestens 80Gb SSD möchte ich gerne dabei haben. Aber vielleicht gehts ja auch billiger mit 17 zoll.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Teuer.... und riesig.... aber das ist deine Entscheidung....

Edit: Erinnert mich an diesen hier und den hatten wir für ein Familienmitglied gekauft. Find ich nicht sonderlich Gaming "tauglich", und würde eher auf einen mit weniger Kernen, jedoch mehr GHz pro Kern setzen.

2. Edit: Sollten z.B. 4 Kerne (oder alle 8) unter Last stehen, wieviel schafft der Turbo wirklich?
Würde an der Stelle einmal recherchieren.
4x 3,4 GHz halte ich für unwahrscheinlich....
Ihr dürft mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Was haltet Ihr denn von Schenker Notebooks?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Die sind allesamt ohne OS bei Notebooksbilliger.de:
Schenker Notebook saugnstig >> notebooksbilliger.de
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das generell bei denen so ist.
Müsstest du dann noch separat kaufen.

Wieviel Wert legst du auf ein Blu-ray-Laufwerk und eine SSD?
SSD finde ich wichtig, könnte man je nach Platzbedarf aber auch selbst nachrüsten.
Blu-ray ist halt eine Geschmacksfrage, finde ich beispielsweise bei nem NB überflüssig, aber ist ja nicht meine Meinung die hier zählt und vor allem nicht mein Geldbeutel. 

Edit: Das finde ich für deine Zwecke am interessantesten:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/schenker/schenker+xmg+a701+adv+7oj
Hat nen großes mattes (!) :love Display, potente Hardware (wenn es die CPU sein soll), jedoch kein OS und keine SSD, der rest gefällt mir sehr gut, wenn es dein Geldbeutel zulässt.

Ich fänd persönlich von Schenker diesen noch interessant:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/schenker/schenker+xmg+a701+adv+50k
allerdings weiß ich nicht wieviel Festplattenkapazität du brauchen wirst!?

PCGH hat doch auch ein NB mit SSD in Zusammenarbeit mit Medion rausgebracht.
Vielleicht schaust du dir das mal an:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-zum-Top-Preis-Anzeige/Notebook-Netbook/News/
Hat "nur" ein 15,6" Display mit riesiger Auflösung und damit einer leicht unterdimensionierten Grafikkarte, aber anschauen kannst du es dir ja mal.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Ja das PCGames Notebook hatte ich mir schon angeschaut aber bei dem Preis ist mir das Display zu klein. Ich hatte eines von Schenker mit GTX 560m gesehen wo man eine SSD mit einbauen lassen kann. Kostet dann etwa 1600. Ich denke auch dass eine SSD von Vorteil ist, blu ray laufwerk ist ersmal egal. Kann man ja sicher nachrüsten lassen 
Sind Schenker Notebooks denn Qalitativ gut? OS habe ich zuhause von meinem PC.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Zu den verschiedenen Notebookherstellern kann ich leider garnichts sagen.
Ich bin i.d.R. immer je nach Geldbeutel und Bedarf letztendlich bei Acer gelandert, da die inneren Werte, der Preis und auch die Verarbeitung und Optik passte.
Aufrpstbarkeit in Bezug auf CPU spielt für mich keine Rolle, hauptsache am Ram und der HDD ließ sich was ändern, da ich mir noch eine SSD eingebaut hatte und auf nem NB eh nicht großartig Platz für Daten brauche, da ich ja noch meine große "Daddelmaschine" habe.

Ich würde mich daher ein wenig mit den Kundenrezensionen beschätigen und auf Notebooksbilliger.de ausgiebig umsehen, da die wirklich eine sehr übersichtliche und und große Auswahl haben.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Das hier meine ich mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
Ich hoffe man sieht die Konfig.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Das hier meine ich mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P701 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
Ich hoffe man sieht die Konfig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Das hier sehe ich und denke nicht, dass das gemeint ist. 
Mach am besten auch nen Screenshot oder schreibe deine Konfig. auf.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Ja schade dass man die Konfig nicht sieht. Also ich habe dabei folgendes geändert.

CPU Intel Core i5 2540m 2,6- 3,3 Ghz
Ram 4Gb DDR3
Festplatte 80GB Sata II SSD Intel 320 Series

Welches W-Lan Modul sollte ich da nehmen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Ah nun also doch ein i5. 
Gute Wahl wie ich finde, allerdings warte da mal noch andere Meinungen ab! 
4 GB Ram sind super (, wenns aber nicht weh tut, kannst du ja auch gleich 8 GB nehmen, wirst du gerade zwar nicht viel merken, aber die Preise locken halt derzeit.  )
Sinnvoller fände ich es, wenn du gleich zur 120 GB Version der Intel 320 greifst, ich habe allerdings gerade von Bugs der Intel SSDs gelesen. Habe selbst eine 128er von Crucial verbaut und da passen noch ordentlich Spiele drauf ohne dass du recht bald Platzprobleme bekommst. Schau dir da mal die Crucial m4 dort an.
Wieviel Speicherplatz brauchst du noch nebenbei, also für eine 2. Festplatte?

Von den WLAN Modulen habe ich gar keine Ahnung, ich würde mich wohl an den Fertigmodellen von Notebooksbilliger.de orientieren.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Ich brauch eigentlich keinen Speicherplatz sonst weil alles auf eine Externe Festplatte kommt was man sonst so hat.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Na dann reicht natürlich eine mittelgroße SSD aus und wenn die jüngsten Probleme mit der Intel 320 nciht wären würdeich dir gleich die 120 GB version empfehlen, aber schau dir dann doch mal eher die von Crucial an.
Soweit mein Rat.


----------



## Caspar (21. Juli 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, 80GB sind doch arg knapp. Mit 120 lässt sichs sehr gut auskommen, da kann man auch mal etwas installieren ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen, dass die Platte gleich voll ist. ^^


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Schön dann wäre das geklärt und zum Rest bekomme ich keine info's?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juli 2011)

Zu dem Rest hatte ich doch schon was gesagt !?
Lediglich bei der CPU würde ich noch weitere Kommentare abwarten oder mich per Google belesen, welche bei Spielen die meiste Leistung bringen.
Meiner Meinung nach würde ich wie gesagt eher zu nem höher getaktetem i5 greifen.
Der Rest war doch super.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe da mal 3 Notebooks zur auswahl was sagt Ihr dazu?

1.http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/628543
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?beste...42F21A53A&KategorienOrder=010;020;010;040;010
hier wurde folgendes geändert: Display mit Auflösung 1920x1080, Intel iCore i5 2520m, 8gb ram, 128GB Crucial RealSSD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?beste...42F21A53A&KategorienOrder=010;020;015;020;010
hier wurde folgendes geändert: Intel iCore i5 2520m, 8GB ram, 128GB Crucial RealSSD.

Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

Die beiden mysn wären stärker als das acer, aber der Vorteil könnte wegen FullHD beim Gamen dann wieder flöten gehen ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juli 2011)

Ich würde bei nem NB definitiv nicht zu nem 1080p-Display greifen!
Willst du dann aktuelle GPU lastige Games zocken vergeht dir, wie bereits gesagt, mit Sicherheit jeder Spielspaß.
Ich bezweifle, dass mobile GPUs sowas vernünftig hinbekommen, denn da haben i.d.R. schon potente Desktop GPUs ordentlich zu tun und die Größe dieser incl. Abwärme und Stromverbtauch ist dir sicher bekannt!? 
Was wäre denn die native Auflösung, wenn du nichts änderst?

CPU, Ram und SSD find ich aber super und da wirst du lange deine Freude dran haben. 

Wären die NBs von mysn eigentlich aufrüstbar bei der CPU?


----------



## B3RG1 (22. Juli 2011)

kannst dir auch das hier mal anschauen:
Acer Aspire 7750G-2638G87TBnkk Allrounder bei notebooksbilliger.de
hat ne 750GB HDD, ne 120 GB SSD, 8GB RAM, nen i7, das einzige was man vlt anmerken könnte ist, dass es nen glänzendes Display hat.
Lange Akkulaufzeit hat es  auch, auch wenn das für dich wahrscheinlich eher weniger wichtig ist.
Hier noch ein Test


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juli 2011)

Ich würde zu dieser Variante greifen:


> 2. http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?bestel...20;010;040;010
> hier wurde folgendes geändert: Display mit Auflösung 1920x1080, Intel iCore i5 2520m, 8gb ram, 128GB Crucial RealSSD


Allerdings das Standarddisplay nehmen und nicht das WLAN-Modul vergessen! 
CPU, Ram und SSD sind einfach nur  und zukunktssicher.

So würd ichs machen:  (Was hälst du davon?)


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Juli 2011)

Also das Acer sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus.
Was wäre denn nun besser, ein i5 mit 2,6Ghz oder ein i7 mit 2,7 Ghz?
Der i7 aus dem Acer hat ja leider nur 2,0 Ghz, macht sich das bemerkbar beim Musikrecording oder in Games?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich würde bei Games eher auf mehr GHz als Kerne setzen, aber da würde ich wie gesagt nochmal genaustens recherchieren.
Soweit ich das sehe haben die mobilen i7 vier physische Kerne + 4 durch HT und die i5 nur nur 2 physische !?
Ich schaue mir das auch gleich nochmal an.

Edit: hier mal ein Auszug aus der Tabelle bei Wikipedia, die ich immer gern nutze, um einen kompletten Überblick über die aktuellen  CPUs zu gewinnen.
Käme denn auch ein i5/ i7 der ersten Generation in Frage oder ausschließlich Sandy Bridge? Ich vermute es mal. 

Edit 2: der i7-2620m schaut ja noch recht interessant aus, ist jetzt nur die Frage wieviel der teurer ist !?
Der hat noch 1 MB mehr Cache und sowas ist ja bei Spielen immer recht wichtig.


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Leistung besser ist als Sandy Bridge nehme ich auch gerne erste Generation, ich hab doch keine Ahnung davon


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juli 2011)

Owei, okay dann darf ich hier keinen zusammengereimtem Mist erzählen, da du auf mich hören würdest!?


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Juli 2011)

Ne das nun nicht aber erzähl mal was du denkst bitte


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Juli 2011)

Ich google jetzt mal ein wenig wie die verschiedenen CPUs so bei Spielen skalieren und du kannst mir gern dabei helfen.  
Soll also noch geklärt werden, ob 2/4 oder 4/8 Kerne sinnvoller sind.


----------

